# Some Breakthrough



## maccheese

So I love my husband and when he attends church, he learns and improves on some things. When he does not go, I get concerned. So its been a couple months and we couldn't both go to Watch Night Service, so he said he would go Sunday morning. Come Sunday morning, he's dragging his feet and it pretty much got around to me telling him to get his behind out the door and to church. He was upset, he started talking about how my grandfather didn't go to church (and he was a great guy) and I noted to to him how his father served the church; then he replied back "well I'm not my father." Anywhoo, later Sunday night, I started the conversation, "You don't even do the CME church thing. "What is that," he asks. "Christmas, Mother's Day, and Easter attendance." Thought I'd start the convo light. So we got around to why he prefers not to attend church. 

He said he's distracted; He lusts after women in the church; he's distracted by the people in the choir-I was like okay, the lust thing isn't right, but I can kind of understand because some women at our church do walk around with some cleavage showing and some tight clothing (even though its dressy, but when you have curves, clothes can be tight.) I wasn't even worried about the lust issue because thats between him and God (and he may have chosen lust as too strong of a word to use.) So my response was, well, there are churches out there that have stricter dress codes, we can try one of those. Then he's busy judging people in the choir. I guess he thinks the men in the choir are gay. Again, my issue in this converstation is not him being judgemental (which I already know that about him) but it was get him into church attendance.

So I responded to him, that a lot of people in the church are judgemental. Its not right and thats why many are repelled by the church, but the point is, you are not the only person dealing with this and you should talk to somebody. He did mention he needed to talk to our minister.

I told him many times before, that if he did not like our church, I was very open to trying other churches. I knew from the time I met him, he was not one to go to church all the time, but he was going some of the time and it really does benefit him and our household through him. 

I told him, I'm flexible and our church and city offers many ways for you to be involved with the church and other Christians. There is a reason I don't hound him about every Sunday and Wednesday attendance, I'm not trying to totally turn him off. But there are too many resources out here. There's our men's group (which he enjoys). I suggested to him that he could attend that (and they meet only once per month.) He can go to Bible Studies sometime.

I'm not interested in making my husband a church boy, but I do want to push him to be involved in some sort of fashion with whatever impacts him positively.

I am glad that we had our discussion and were able to get to some of the roots as to why he doesn't like attending church. I pray that he at least starts regularly connecting somehow.


----------



## golfergirl

Church is a personal decision. It's him deciding for himself. If he's getting nothing out of it, then let him be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dellia

Personally, it is far more important to me to know that my husband loves God and has a relationship with Christ than it is that he goes to a church. Church going doesn't make a person a Christian but when you see your husband reading his Bible, praying, talking about Jesus, then you know where his heart is.
Best wishes


----------



## Noel1987

I loved your first line always discover something in HIS house


----------

